

Ask HN: Looking for a 'how to hire' type-ish thread from a githubber - killnine

I read a post discussing good hiring techniques on Monday (11/7) between 5:30 and 9:00 by a githubber and have been looking for it too long now -- hoping somebody can remember some better clues about it then I can .. please dont waste time digging for it.. thats what i will be doing. just post if you can remember it off the top of your head.. thank you
======
killnine
found it - [http://blogmyquery.com/index.php/2011/11/knyle-style-
recruit...](http://blogmyquery.com/index.php/2011/11/knyle-style-recruiting/)

